# CONVERTIR NUMERO DECIMAL A HEXADECIMAL



## aaguioli (Oct 27, 2004)

Hola,

Tengo un archivo de escel y en una columna necesito convertir una columna de datos decimales a Hexadecimales, alguien sabe como hacerlo?


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 27, 2004)

Use la función =Dec2Hex(A1)


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 27, 2004)

Greg Truby said:
			
		

> Use la función =Dec2Hex(A1)


Que está incluida en el complemento "Herramientas de Analisis"


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 27, 2004)

Hola Juan Pablo,

Ni cuenta me di que no era una función "standard".  ¡Y felicitaciones en llegar a los diez mil!

Saludos,


----------

